# Towhee starting to understand the Figure 8



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We went outside for the first time since probably last October or November to practice obedience. Towhee has had the past few months off from training overall. 

So we went to one of the local schools and set up some Figure 8 / serpentine cones and went to work amid kids playing and those remote controlled car thingees out of camera range. It was probably around 50 degrees and windy.

I use the correction method of 'look what you could have had' and repeating the problem spot until they earn their reward (praise, food, game etc) so at one point I am actually working on getting dizzy in this video  

I am starting to like her attention and am very happy with her desire to work. We are all rusty in outside work - that cone being knocked over was a good distraction. We have work to do, but I really think she is starting to understand heeling and possibly this fall she will be making her debut in Novice Obedience ...

Anyway, my Towhee today...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't get the video to play????


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I can't get the video to play????


I sent a PM which hopefully will load


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

got it, she looks awesome!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Aw, cutie Aunt Towhee! Looks like she's having fun 

Flip is busy today impressing my brother-in-law with his tennis ball retrieving skills and his ability to do spins and twists on command. Why aren't obedience judges so easily impressed? LOL

I told him he could get a Flip of his very own when he gets back up to Connecticut!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

It was fun watching her work and seeing her in action. Congrats!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Towhee! youey are a very good girl!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great job!! I always wonder how people get to have their dog's head practically glued to their hip for obedience! You must have the best treats!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Debles said:


> Great job!! I always wonder how people get to have their dog's head practically glued to their hip for obedience! You must have the best treats!


Thanks! Towhee is being weaned off of food so just string cheese for that clip  But yes, I use liver, chicken, steak, cheese etc and for agility they also get really special treats like liverwurst and whipped cream!

Some folks use an armband like they would in trialing and keep the treats in there or sticks to hold the treats at other focal points. It depends on where you like your dog to focus where you have the food/toy - I like the look I get when they focus towards my waist  .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> It was fun watching her work and seeing her in action. Congrats!


She is cute, isn't she? She's also starting to drive for her turn to work!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Aw, cutie Aunt Towhee! Looks like she's having fun
> 
> Flip is busy today impressing my brother-in-law with his tennis ball retrieving skills and his ability to do spins and twists on command. Why aren't obedience judges so easily impressed? LOL
> 
> I told him he could get a Flip of his very own when he gets back up to Connecticut!


Impressive the BIL with retrieving skills and tricks is important work! LOL


----------

